# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  ORT-JTAG - Samsung SPH-i325 , ZTE Blade [Orange San Francisco] , ZTE R516 Repair Boot

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [15 JUNE 2011]  Description :   *Samsung SPH-i325 Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot**ZTE Blade / ZTE P729B / Orange San Francisco Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot**ZTE R516 Repair Dead Boot*    What's new in ORT Plus V1.52  MDM 8200 CPU Support Added MDM 9600 CPU Support Added MSM 6025 CPU Support Improved & Bug Fixes   Released Stuffs :   Samsung SPH-i325 JTAG PinoutSamsung SPH-i325 Repair FileSamsung SPH-i325 FULL DUMPSamsung SPH-i325 Repair GuideZTE Blade / ZTE P729B JTAG PinoutZTE Blade / ZTE P729B  Repair FileZTE Blade / ZTE P729B FULL DUMPZTE Blade / ZTE P729B  Repair GuideZTE-C R516 JTAG PinoutZTE-C R516 Repair GuideZTE-C R516 DumpZTE-C R516 FULL DumpORT Plus V1.52    *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Previous Update :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog  :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

